# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Lexapro en bang voor bijwerkingen na gebruik

## clawdy

Hallo ik maak me een beetje zorgen.
Sinds 6 weken gebruik ik lexapro voor een gegenereerde angststoornis dit medicijn doet prima zijn best
Voor me super en had vrijwel geen bijwerkingen bij het starten. Nu is er 1 ding flink veranderd waar ik me echt 
Zorgen over maak.. met orgasmes had ik nooit geen problemen ging altijd erg snel..sinds het eerste tabletje krijg
Ik dit niet meer voor elkaar als ik gemeenschap heb met mn man..bij mn zelf gaat dit wel alleen duurt dit 3x zo lang..
Nu mag ik in januari gaan afbouwen..slik nu 10 mg..dan na 5 maanden gebruik...nu ben ik erg bang dat dat orgasme
Nooit meer terug komt..zijn er mensen met ervaring hiermee? En hoe is dit geworden na het stoppen?

----------


## Yv

Ik stuur je een bericht door waarin meerdere ervaringen staan over AD en seksualiteit. Wellicht kun je er iets mee.

Sterkte en een fijne dag gewenst.

----------

